# DVD-18



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Where can i buy buy a DVD-18 disc (duel sided - duel layered)?
just wondering, i cant seem to find them anywhere but i know they exist in a blank writable form.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There have never been an R/RW discs of that type that I'm aware. Even the commercial discs were short lived as they had playback issues in some players.


----------

